

Warning: GMail security failure - nickb
http://www.davidairey.co.uk/google-gmail-security-hijack/

======
mattmaroon
Interesting. I would have paid the guy the $250, then gone after him in any
way possible once my domain was back. I would imagine that would also make it
easier to find out who he was.

I'm all about doing whatever I'd have to do to get that guy behind bars, but
screwing yourself out of a potentially large sum over the general principle of
not giving money to criminals seems kinda silly. Buy the domain back, rake in
the profit you make from it, and use that to fight the douche.

~~~
nickb
I would have paid by using a CC and then issued a chargeback.

~~~
mattmaroon
Ha. Brilliant, though I'd guess any decent escrow service has some plan for
this contingency.

------
MuddyMo
So, it's just a given the GMail's security SUCKS?

~~~
chaostheory
I could be wrong but I think they fixed this particular malicious site
forwarding your email issue. By default, you can no longer set that filter
until you change a setting.

Still, I use gmail in one browser (Opera) and surf with another (Firefox).

